# James the Rescued Mouse



## SeeShmemilyPlay (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## MPRC (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello James! We have a dumbo rat named Sneakers who adopted us by walking into our house as a pup. She was tiny!


----------



## wellington (Jul 14, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 20, 2015)

Awww. I had a field mouse that I nursed as a baby after I found it on a sidewalk one day. It became so tame that I decided to keep it in a huge glitter cage. Turned out to be a she..I named her Minnie (I know...I know).


----------



## kathyth (Jul 20, 2015)

James is a lucky young man!


----------

